# Ridgid Microreel got the job done today



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Tough inspection. No cleanouts anywhere. Pull the toilet since the roof was too steep and clay tile. In 4" cast iron and using my mini, I can get it to go down the santee but can't go past the bottom 1/4 bend. Bring out the microreel and ended up not using a skid but it pushed so easy I was amazed. Went all the way to city connection with not a single problem. 

Counting it all up, I went through 360 degrees change of direction. Out in the street, was 8' deep and the sonde was still giving off a solid steady signal. Highly recommended. 

Also use the dustpan as a double for a funnel.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

I want one!


----------



## Doctor (May 21, 2012)

Nice set up


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I like the dust pan trick!


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

You bought a second CS6! Love it

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Love the funnel.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

I gotta ask, as particular as you are, Gear, why no drop cloth? I know that's not the point of your post, and it was a great post, but I would expect a drop cloth in that bathroom. 

As far as the use of the micro reel, now I am going to have to buy that next year at the WWETT show. Haha. Thanks.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> I gotta ask, as particular as you are, Gear, why no drop cloth? I know that's not the point of your post, and it was a great post, but I would expect a drop cloth in that bathroom.
> 
> As far as the use of the micro reel, now I am going to have to buy that next year at the WWETT show. Haha. Thanks.


Because I screwed up and should've used a drop cloth. As an OMS, I get caught up and sometimes lose track of the little things (like drop cloths). It's always good for a reminder.


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

I want one now after seeing all of this and not being able to use my camera the other day because it was too big.


----------



## Ozplumber (Sep 22, 2011)

Love the dustpan trick. Going to put that one in the memory bank.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

i really want one now !! also, what is a dropcloth ?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> i really want one now !! also, what is a dropcloth ?


A cloth that you drop. 

Or a cloth to cover the floor so you don't scratch it. I like HF moving blankets


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Holy crap. Did it again. 1-1/2 CI san tee cleanout, goes into a 2x4 CI san tee on it's back then through orangeburg to clay. Pushed to 76' dry. Flushed a toilet and pushed the next 10' to the city connection no problem. 

This camera is awesome!


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> Holy crap. Did it again. 1-1/2 CI san tee cleanout, goes into a 2x4 CI san tee on it's back then through orangeburg to clay. Pushed to 76' dry. Flushed a toilet and pushed the next 10' to the city connection no problem.
> 
> This camera is awesome!


That's it! This is your fault:laughing: I placed an order today. I should have it in the next couple of days. I got a great deal too!

Used to have one and miss it. Got Stolen actually and never saw it again! But it was time for the replacement. Your fault I got a new one today!:laughing:

This is what happens when you get great reviews and the tools simply work! Can't never go wrong with ridgid :thumbsup:


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

The only problem I have with the Micro reel is that I'm so used to the push rod being really stiff and being able to push down a pipe real easy, that's not the case with the push rod on the micro. I could see someone damaging the push rod if their not careful especially going through a ptrap and trying to make a turn or two. Other than that it has been a great tool to help locate drain arms in the grocery stores we work in a lot .


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

I have the micro something or other it has 65 feet of push rod. Handier than handy it gets used all the time. I am amazed at how practal that little camera is. We have 2 now. I would hate to be without it.


----------

